#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-19
 * danilos -> food
<gary_poster> howdy
<gary_poster> ...up to 2084 emails, and still loading...
<gary_poster> bac danilos gmb, call in 2
<gmb> Cripes.
<gmb> (also, apparently I'm calling from middle England in the 1950s)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> 2331 emails...
<danilos> gary_poster, you can go through them over lunch :)
<gary_poster> heh, fun times :-)
<gary_poster> 2908 emails after all are loaded
<danilos> gary_poster, what's that for a fast reader like you? :)
<gary_poster> danilos, I think you mean, "fast deleter" ;-)
<danilos> gary_poster, are we supposed to *read* our emails any other way? :P
<gary_poster> heh, I don't think so :-)
<benji> grrr!  I was wondering why we hadn't had a call, it was because I broke my IRC config and didn't auto-join launchpad-yellow.
<gary_poster> ah-ha!
 * gary_poster had been wondering where benji was
<gary_poster> glad everything is ok
 * gary_poster had been also constructing possible bad news scenarios
<gary_poster> this week is CHR, yeah?  Feel free to tell me I'm wrong :-P
<benji> gary_poster: yep, it's a CHR week
<gary_poster> benji, darn, I was able to forget about it until you reminded me!  :-)  Emails now down to 1731...
<benji> heh
<benji> gary_poster: if you need to be distracted we can talk about the UDS trip
<gary_poster> benji, what a good idea!
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, how does that look for you then?
<benji> at first I though we'd be able to manage it, but the more I consider it the more I realize it will be a pretty big imposition; Katie really can't watch the kids by herself for that long or in reality take care of herself for that long at the moment
<gary_poster> benji, ok, completely understood
<gary_poster> benji, did you get to mention this to bac before he left?
<benji> gary_poster: nope, I didn't really come to the final conclusion until yesterday
<benji> I didn't realize he was out this week.
<gary_poster> cool benji.  I'll talk to him about it.
<gary_poster> NP
<gary_poster> Now I have to do CHR though :-P
<gary_poster> danilos, do you have a quick solution for this person?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/852831
<gary_poster> It sounds like user error on the face of it, but I don't know how :-P
<gary_poster> Hey, wow, Launchpad feedback won the Irish National Lottery! Who knew?
<gary_poster> danilos and gmb, methinks you forgot that this was our wondrous CHR week
<gmb> gary_poster: Botheration, so I did.
<gary_poster> :-) s'ok
<gary_poster> I wanted to.
<gmb> gary_poster: Have you just done a pass over the CHR stuff? If not I'll do one in ~30mins.
<gary_poster> gmb, I'm doing CHR but I won't get done.  Thanks, I'll stop about then (about 10 min past the hour) and let you see what you can get done in under an hour
<gmb> Ok
<gary_poster> gmb, ok, /me runs away from CHR.  *Lots* of questions remain.  I think I did the rest, or at least the rest as of an hour ago when I started.
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay, I'll start on the questions presently
<gary_poster> cool, I thank you, and benji will thank you later :-)
<gary_poster> benji, Robert forwarded some email to me about "181 AttributeError: 'LaunchpadTimeoutError' object has no attribute '__traceback__'" that he thought was associated with some work you had done.  He just forwarded me because he meant to cc me as manager.  Was he right that this is related to some recent work of yours, and if so, is this resolved?
<gary_poster> duh-dn-daaah! One email left!  That Karyn has to reply to or something.
<gary_poster> Time for lunch
<benji> gary_poster: (was lunching) yeah, there's a good chance it's fall-out from fixing a bug in lazr.restful; I plan on looking at it this afternoon.
<gary_poster> ok cool thanks benji
<benji> oh, CHR time
 * benji changes date on MaintenanceRotationSchedule
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-20
<gary_poster> aloha
<bac> hi
<gary_poster> bac (maybe on vacation still) benji danilos gmb call in 2
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> bac not on vacation, just far away (right?)
<gmb> ack
<bac> is chatham county far?
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> :)
<bac> arrived home midnight
<gary_poster> oof
<gary_poster> so today is a "take it easy"day :-)
<bac> a few 15 minute naps sprinkled throughout may make it tolerable
<danilos> bac, 4 of them each hour should make you completely fresh :)
<danilos> https://launchpad.net/bugs/854449
<_mup_> Bug #854449: generate-contents-files.py failing on Ubuntu archive since September 11/12 <oops> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by canonical-losas> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/854449 >
<danilos> gary_poster, actually, stub just did file an RT for the bug and assigned it to losas, which saves me from doing any work :)
<gary_poster> danilos, heh, yay! :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, all, another thing: don't attempt to triage launchpad-results bugs because we don't have privileges to do that, I'll talk to flacoste later to see if we can fix that or remove it from launchpad-project
<gary_poster> danilos, ack, thank you for following up on that
<gary_poster> ...CHR...
 * danilos -> out, tty tomorrow
<gary_poster> bye
<gary_poster> bac, "Please make all branches private by default" question should go to mrevell, losas, or you?
<bac> gary_poster: mrevell or me
<bac> gary_poster: the losas can do it too but if it is a commercial project matt should handle it
<gary_poster> bac, oh, this is a repeat from something you and I did before: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/170617
<bac> ah, vadim
<bac> gary_poster: if you look at https://launchpad.net/percona-benchmark/+branchvisibility you see that project does not have private branches
<bac> gary_poster: did you remember if you set it originally?
<gary_poster> bac, you did it for me.  I couldn't
<gary_poster> you asked if I had the control, and I didn't
<bac> hmm, i may have done it to another of his projects
<bac> it is definitely fixed now.
<gary_poster> thanks bac.
<gary_poster> ...and CHR is done
 * bac <- blt
<bac> </chr>
<bac> sometime soon we need to buckle down and contact all of the "I Don't Know Yet" project owners.  I did a few of the older ones today.
<bac> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hey bac
<bac> gary_poster: does your email mean we don't have to send someone to UDS?
<gary_poster> bac, ah right, I was going to talk to you about that anyway.  Yes, I would say it does.
<bac> \o/
<gary_poster> :-)
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-21
<gary_poster> gmb, are you weeping into your coffee, cursing at the gods, or blissfully ignoring the probable change in our direction for the next feature? :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: Well, I'll not deny that I'm disappointed, but I never thought I had the monopoly on the feature's implementation. Besides, if test suite parallelisation doesn't stretch me as a developer I don't know what will. :)
<gary_poster> heh, cool gmb :-)
<gmb> I'm happy to continue working on the LEP, too. It means that I can shout "No, no, you're ruining *everything*" without hypocrisy.
<gary_poster> heh, excellent
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: call in 2 (or maybe 3 max)
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster, you going to TRIZPUG tomorrow in durham?  sackett is hosting.  i'm on the fence.
<gary_poster> bac, no.  There's a MongoDB thing in Raleigh I was also considering, but I think I'm actually going to try and take that night for hobby hacking.
 * gary_poster back soon.  bac, did you see my comments and replies?
<bac__> gary_poster: no
 * bac__ is having IRC/bip issues
 * gary_poster tries to say hi to bac again
<bac> gary_poster: hey
<gary_poster> ah-ha! :-)
<bac> i saw your earlier msg. have bip sorted now
<gary_poster> oh ok
<gary_poster> bac I also msg'd you an emacs question.  can copy here
<bac> yes, please
<gary_poster> bac, I continue down my emacs road, btw.  How do you connect from OS X to your server with emacs?  ssh -X + OS X Xwindows, or remote emacsclient?  I'm doing the former, and am interested in the latter.  for XWindows, "command" can be used as "alt/option," which is mildly confusing when you switch around from OS X terminal to XWindows to native Emacs, but you said you use escape, so this won't affect you anyway
<gary_poster> Oh, and to no one in particular...CHR!  (I was having "lunch" earlier to account for the fact that someone came to the house)
<bac> gary_poster: i do the former also
<gary_poster> bac, oh ok, cool.  It is moderately convenient, but since I prefer non-esc mor my meta key, tha affects me.  The look and feel of the native Mac emacs is nicer too.  So I may play around with remote emacsclient, I'll see
<gary_poster> s/mor /for /
 * bac chrs
<bac> https://launchpad.net/powll  <-- hey i know that guy
<gary_poster> me too :-)
 * gary_poster leaves
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-22
<gary_poster> oopsie
<gary_poster> ok, so benji is out, and gmb is probably out...
<gary_poster> but meanwhile...
<gary_poster> bac, danilos, call in 3
<bac> ok
<danilos> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=48055
<danilos> lp:~danilo/+junk/apache-investigator
<gary_poster> danilos, just as an early warning, I'm going to have to stop for a moment and say good-bye to my mother in law soon.  It won't take more than a minute, so we can have our call and then pause it; or we can just wait to have our call till after I say good-bye.  Do you have a preference?
<danilos> gary_poster, we can wait, no rush :)
<gary_poster> ok thanks danilos :-)
<gary_poster> ok danilos, that and various other interruptions are dealt with. :-) Please Skype me when you are ready
<gary_poster> hey gmb. will be ready in a mo
<gmb> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> gmb, call when ready
<gary_poster> CHR...
<gary_poster> CHR nominally done.
<bac> hey gary_poster you around?
<bac> ring me for our 3:00 whenever you want
<gary_poster> bac, thanks.  on -ops trying to deal with some deployment and other issues.  will be with you soon.  I'm sorry.  thank you for your patience.
<gary_poster> bac http://www.danga.com/misc/jsdraw/xmlhttp.html :-P
<gary_poster> bac looks like a fun proof of concept at least that could be made to work on an iPad or a web browser or an android thingy
<bac> yep
<bac> my officemate dave just got the samsung tablet.  it is pretty cool.  mozilla gave them to all employees.
<bac> android still feels clunky, thought
<bac> though
<gary_poster> free tablet is cool
<bac> chr
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-23
 * danilos -> breaklunch
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, hiya and call in 2 or 3
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/172089
<gary_poster> https://launchpad.net/bugs/847485
<_mup_> Bug #847485: process-mail.py crashing with Unicode logging errors <oops> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/847485 >
 * gary_poster needs to take kids to school
<gary_poster> ...and we're back.
<benji> gary_poster: let me know when you want to talk about 175545
<gary_poster> ack benji, hopefully I'll ping in 5 or 10
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> benji, if I don't ping in 30, ping me back please :-)
<benji> k :)
<benji> hi gary_poster, this is your reminder
<gary_poster> benji, hi, thank yo
<gary_poster> will call in a min
<benji> k, need to prepare
<benji> ready when you are
<gary_poster> bug 175545
<_mup_> Bug #175545: BugLinkTargetMixin.linkBug() and unlinkBug() should take a user parameter rather than using LaunchBag <lp-bugs> <tech-debt> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/175545 >
<benji> gary_poster: lib/lp/bugs/tests/buglinktarget.txt
<benji> lib/lp/bugs/model/buglinktarget.py
<benji> lib/lp/code/interfaces/branch.py
<bac> hi gmb, it turns out i was wrong wrt attribute syncing on conjoined bug tasks...so i don't think i need to pick your brain after all
<gmb> bac: Glad to hear it. As it happens, I hate conjoined bugtasks with a fiery passion :).
<bac> gmb: i'm nearing that camp
<gmb> :)
<bac> gary_poster: got a sec for a buildout question?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<bac> i'm trying to review julian's txlongpollfixture branch
<gary_poster> right
<bac> to do that i have to manually build txlongpoll
<gary_poster> he and I talked about that for awhile.  Oh?  that's not the intent, is it?
<bac> he includes this bit of advice
<bac> You also need to get lp:rabbitfixture, build it and drop the egg in
<bac> ./download-cache/dist in order for txlongpoll to build.  You will also possibly
<bac> need to do the same for testresources-0.2.4_r58 until it reaches PyPI.
<bac> so the rabbitfixture part is fine
<bac> i got revno 58 of lp:testresources and built it
<bac> moved it into download-cache/dist/testresource-0.2.4_r58.tar.gz
<gary_poster> (maybe I misunderstand, but we should be using sdists in the download-cache; that doesn't sound like your question though, so I won't worry about it for now)
<gary_poster> so far so good
<bac> yeah but then i get:
<bac> Installing testresources 0.2.4-r58
<bac> Caused installation of a distribution:
<bac> testresources 0.2.4
<bac> with a different version.
<bac> Got None.
<bac> While:
<bac>   Installing test.
<bac> Error: There is a version conflict.
<bac> We already have: testresources 0.2.4
<bac> if i don't provide testresource buildout complains that it cannot be found
<bac> if i do it complains as above
<bac> perhaps your comment about sdists is relevant?  did i make it incorrectly?
<gary_poster> IMO this should be supplied by Julian in download-cache or for downloads.  bac, how did you build the testresources?  I suspect you just did "./bin/buildout setup sdist .", or perhaps just "python setup.py sdist", and then you munged the built sdist to have the filename you wanted, right?
<gary_poster> If so, that's not quite right
<gary_poster> you need to use egg_info
<gary_poster> something like this
<bac> yes
<bac> that's exactly what i did
 * gary_poster goes to look at the docs to remind himself
<bac> these packages should have F&#$& makefile targets
<bac> the tx ones do
<gary_poster> bac, try "./bin/buildout setup . egg_info -r sdist"
<gary_poster> bac, oh wait
<gary_poster> that only works for svn
<gary_poster> try this one:
<gary_poster> ./bin/buildout setup . egg_info -b-r58 sdist
<gary_poster> (or python setup.py egg_info -b-58 sdist)
<gary_poster> if it works, it should give you a tar.gz with the name you expect
<gary_poster> without munging
<gary_poster> (the second example was missing an "r": it should have been "python setup.py egg_info -b-r58 sdist"
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> bac ^^^
<gary_poster> maybe -b_r58?
<gary_poster> the fact that setuptools only supports svn by default is annoying
<bac> setup.py doesn't recognize 'egg_info' as a command
<gary_poster> bac, use the bin/buildout version then
<gary_poster> setup.py must not be setup to support setuptools
<gary_poster> It's too bad Python packaging is such a wasteland. :-/
<bac> it looks like testresources doesn't use buildout?
<bac> no buildout.cfg
<gary_poster> bac, bah
<gary_poster> bac, you may have to manually muck with setup.py then
<bac> this makes no sense
<gary_poster> testresources uses neither buildout nor setuptools nor distribute apparently
<bac> mortals have built this stuff before
<gary_poster> bac, muck with setup.py locally.
<gary_poster> change the version there
<gary_poster> then run sdist
<gary_poster> and move on
<gary_poster> the mortals who did this before apparently like to muck with their files when they make temporary releases
<bac> that worked
<bac> thank you
<gary_poster> cool bac, sorry for the goose chase.  When no one agrees on how to do something, we're left with guessing. :-/
<bac> yep.
<bac> gary_poster: bug you again?
<bac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695840/
<bac> what does the extras_require do?
<bac> julian claims that it causes setup.py to pull txlongpoll into the bin/ but it doesn't seem to
<bac> i'm not sure how it would find it...
<bac> ok, enough
<gary_poster> bac sure.  that is supposed to mean that when you build the test target of txlongpollfixture, you need txlongpoll.  Otherwise, if you are just using it, you shouldn't have a dependency
<bac> where does it expect to find txlongpoll?
<gary_poster> bac, pypi, or similar
<bac> i'm confused by the two seemingly contradictory statements about PATH
<bac> in that paste
<gary_poster> bac, he is trying to say the same thing twice.  Let me try:
<gary_poster> (and then I need to go)
<gary_poster> Actually I need to go now bac, sorry
<bac> np
<gary_poster> Ask me Monday :-)
<gary_poster> Have a great weekend
<bac> looks like a NEEDSINFO to me
